# Milton



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi guys
i am new to this board and have never used one before so please bear with me.
Can anyone help i am currently using Milton to clean my cats litter tray does anyone know if this is ok to do so, i assume that as it is safe enough for children that cats should be fine too. I just want to check.

rsvp


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry, don't know what Milton is. Could you give us the main ingredients? But I think that if you're rinsing the boxes completely, and there's nothing left afterwards, it should be ok. Maybe someone else will have better advice and say differently.

And just a reminder: anything with -sol at the end of it is bad for kitties, even residue. Lysol, Pine Sol, etc.


----------



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi thank you for that. It is a sterilising fluid used for newborn babies bottles.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Milton is commonly used to sterilise ET tubes at vets surgeries, so it is pretty harmless to cats. If in doubt, contact the manufacturer.

Ems x


----------

